
Plant-based patties would be the equivalent of taking 12M cars off the road - sahin-boydas
https://www.fastcompany.com/90241836/meatless-burgers-vs-beef-how-beyond-meats-environmental-impact-stacks-up
======
verdverm
So less than 5% of the registered vehicles in the US. Maybe plant based AI
training could do more for the environment?

I've seen some posts on HN about plant based burgers being good for
environment, bad for health. Not sure how true it is, but I'm going with
evolution and staying on the meats.

